# Kopieren von DVD-vob-Dateien auf Festplatte klappt nicht ?



## Elmaro (7. März 2005)

Hallo miteinander !

Habe versucht, vob-Dateien von einer im DVD-Laufwerk eingelegten DVD auf die Festplatte zu kopieren. Nach ca. 1 Minuten bricht das Kopieren ab mit der Fehlermeldung "Datenfehler (CRC-Prüfung)".

Liegt das an der Aufnahme durch meinen DVD + Rekorder, den OOplah 330 ?


Mein Ziel ist es, von mehreren DVS Fernsehaufnahmen, die vom Thema zusammen passen, auf eine DVD rüberzukopieren. Deshalb wollte ich die vob-Dateien schon auf die Festplatte kopieren, um sie dort zu sortieren und dann brennen zu können.

Was mache ich da falsch ? 

Wenn Ihr mir da einfache, aber wirkungsvolle Software wüsstet, wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Falls die Probleme am DVD-Rekorder liegen, hier noch ein paar Daten zu meinen vob-Datein (s. weiter unten).

Besten DANK 

Schönen Gruß

Elmaro

Found 1 video stream.
Found 1 MPEG audio stream.
VIDEO #1
Resolution 352 x 288 
Aspect ratio is reserved (= 0x8)
Frame rate 25.00 fps
Nominal bitrate 104857200 bps
CDF bit is set !
First PTS: 00:13:52.396

MPEG AUDIO #1
MPEG1, Layer 2
stereo, sampled at 48.0 kHz.
Bitrate 256 kbps
Each frame contains 24.0 ms audio (768 bytes)
First PTS: 00:13:52.194


----------



## goela (7. März 2005)

Hab noch nie versucht einfach VOB-Dateien von der DVD auf die Festplatte zu kopieren. Aber wenn's so nicht geht, dann probiere doch mal das Freeware-Tool ShrinkDVD. Einfach keine DVD zum brennen einlegen, dann kopiert das Programm alles auf die Platte!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. März 2005)

Kleiner Tip: Du kannst nicht einfach alle moeglichen VOBs in ein Verzeichnis legen, auf CD toasten und dann damit gluecklich werden. Es kann zwar sein, dass Du im File-Mode die einzelnen VOBs auswaehlen und abspielen kannst (sicher bin ich da aber nicht), aber sowas wie Autoplay, was man bei einer DVD ja eigentlich erwartet wirst Du wohl nicht haben.
Am besten waere es mal nach einer Authoring-Software zu gucken, mit der Du die DVDs erstellen kannst, am besten wo Du vielleicht auch noch ein Menue bauen kannst wo Du die einzelnen Aufnahmen auswaehlen kannst. Fuer Windows kenn ich da leider nix kostenloses, fuer Linux kann ich heute Abend zuhause mal nachschauen wenn da Bedarf besteht.


----------

